# ¿Qué es un troll?, Que hacer y no hacer con ellos.



## Andres Cuenca (May 24, 2009)

*¿Qué es un troll?*

Un «troll» de Internet es el (normalmente es un él) que siente placer al sembrar discordia en Internet. Intenta iniciar discusiones y ofender a la gente.

Los trolls ven los servicios de comunicaciones de Internet como lugares adecuados para su extravagante juego. Por alguna razón, no «captan» que hieren a gente real. Para ellos, los demás usuarios de Internet no son del todo humanos, sino una especie de abstracción digital. Como resultado, no sienten ningún tipo de pena por el dolor que infligen.
De hecho, cuanto mayor sea el sufrimiento que causan, mayor es su logro (tal y como lo ven ellos). De momento, el relativo anonimato de la red permite que florezcan los trolls.

Los trolls son completamente insensibles a las críticas (constructivas o no). No puedes negociar con ellos; no puedes hacerles sentir vergüenza o compasión; no puedes razonar con ellos. No se les puede hacer sentir remordimientos. Por alguna razón, los trolls no sienten que estén obligados a seguir las normas de cortesía o responsabilidad social.

Quizás esto suene inconcebible. A lo mejor piensa «Sin duda habrá algo que pueda escribir que les haga cambiar». Pero un auténtico troll no puede ser cambiado mediante meras palabras.


*¿Por qué importa?*

A algunas personas -especialmente las que han estado conectadas durante años- no les afectan los trolls, los consideran un inevitable riesgo de usar la red. Como señala el dicho, «no puedes tener un picnic sin hormigas».

Estaría bien si todo el mundo se lo tomara con tanta calma, pero la triste realidad es que los trolls desaniman a la gente. Los contribuidores arraigados pueden dejar un foro por las discusiones que encienden los trolls, y los lurkers (gente que lee pero no escribe) pueden decidir que no quieren exponerse a estos abusos y por tanto no participar nunca.

Otro problema es que las emociones negativas despertadas por los trolls se filtran a otras discusiones. Gente normalmente afable se puede volver agria después de leer un amargo intercambio entre un troll y sus víctimas, y esto puede envenenar las interacciones hasta entonces amigables entre viejos usuarios.

Por último, los trolls crean un entorno paranoico, de modo que una crítica tranquila de un recién llegado puede provocar una réplica feroz e inapropiada.

La Internet es un recurso maravilloso que está derribando barreras y eliminando prejuicios. Los trolls amenazan que continúe nuestro disfrute de este maravilloso foro de ideas.


*¿Qué se puede hacer con los trolls?*

Cuando sospeche que alguien es un troll, puede intentar responder con un mensaje educado y suave para ver si simplemente es alguien que está de mal humor. Los usuarios de Internet dejan a veces que sus pasiones se liberen al sentirse seguros sentados delante del teclado. Si ignora su elevado tono de voz y les responde de una manera agradable,
normalmente se calman.

Sin embargo, si la persona se empeña es ser bruta, y parece disfrutar siendo desagradable, la única postura efectiva se resume en lo siguiente:

La única manera de tratar con trolls es limitar su reacción a recordar a los demás que no respondan a los trolls.

Si intenta razonar con un troll, él gana. Si insulta a un troll, él gana. Si le chilla a un troll, él gana. Lo único que los trolls no pueden aguantar es que se les ignore.


*Qué no hacer*

Como ya se dicho, es inútil intentar «curar» a un troll de su obsesión. Pero quizás simplemente no pueda aguantar el ambiente hostil que crea el troll y quiera irse un tiempo.

Si lo hace, por el bien de los demás usuarios del sistema, no envíe un dramático mensaje de despedida. Esto convencería al troll de que está ganando la batalla. El mensaje más dañino que pueda escribir en un foro es quizás el anuncio de que lo deja por la hostilidad que el troll ha encendido.

Si siente que debe decir algo, un discreto mensaje al operador del sistema (y a algunos de los demás usuarios, si tiene sus direcciones de correo electrónico) es lo mejor que puede hacer. A propósito, si escribe la carta en un estado de agitación, es buena idea esperar una hora y después darle un último repaso antes de enviarla realmente. Eso le puede ahorrar el dolor de decir cosas que no piensa realmente a gente que le gusta.


*Suplantación*

Una técnica que usan los trolls para generar caos es hacerse pasar por una persona bien considerada. En algunos sistemas no hay nada que impida que alguien firme con su nombre un mensaje de mal gusto. En otros sistemas puede que el troll tenga ser un poco más astuto, quizás cambiando un carácter por otro. Éstos son varios ejemplos de varios trucos para engañar que se podrían usar contra una persona llamada Brenda Q. O'Really:

Brenda Q. O"Really Brenda Q. 0'Really Brenda Q O'Really
Brenda Q. O'Rea11y Bredna Q. O'Really 8renda Q. O'Really

Nota: «Brenda Q. O'Really» es un nombre inventado para ilustrar el engaño y no pretende hacer referencia ninguna persona concreta.

Si usted reacciona con enfado, el troll gana. Así que si ve en algún foro un mensaje suplantándole, simplemente escriba una respuesta a él titulado «Ése no era yo» y escriba solamente esto:

Yo no escribí ese mensaje; es una falsificación.

Por supuesto, en ocasiones encontrará que la gente que le conoce bien ya haya identificado el mensaje como una falsificación y lo haya etiquetado como tal. Después de todo, uno de los objetivos del troll es darle mala imagen. Si usted tiene una buena reputación, la gente tendrá un indicio claro si un mensaje aparentemente escrito por usted está totalmente fuera de tono.

Se sabe que a los trolls les ha fastidiado tanto ver sus falsificaciones identificadas que han aprendido a escribir en el estilo de otra persona. Pueden acabar escribiendo un mensaje inteligente que sea indistinguible de sus propias palabras. Si sucede tal cosa, 

¡siempre puede dejar el mensaje y atribuírselo a sí mismo!

Los trolls también escribirán alguna vez un «Ése no era yo» después de un mensaje genuino, intentando obtener un desmentido. Realmente no hay razón para darle lo que quiere, puesto que una advertencia «Ése no era yo» simplemente le recuerda a la gente que sea escéptica. Es decir, no tiene transcendencia real si alguien no está seguro de que usted haya escrito un mensaje normal, dado que a largo plazo son las ideas las que son importantes.


*El reto del webmaster*

Cuando los trolls son ignorados, redoblan sus ataques, buscando desesperadamente la atención que ansían. Sus mensajes se vuelven más y más groseros, y los envían más que nunca. Otra alternativa es que afirmen que se está recortando su libertad de expresión (más sobre esto más adelante).

El moderador de un foro puede no ser capaz de borrar inmediatamente los mensajes de un troll, pero su trabajo se hace mucho más duro si también tienen que leer numerosas respuestas a trolls. También se ven forzados a decidir si borrar o no los mensajes de gente bien intensiónada que tengan el efecto no pretendido de animar al troll.

Algunos webmasters tienen que aguntar que usuarios concienzudos les digan que están «actuando como dictadores» y que nunca deberían borrar ni un solo mensaje. Esta gente puede estar mal informaciónrmada: pueden haber llegado a su opinión sobre el troll basándose en los mensajes que ven, sin darse cuenta jamás de que el webmaster ya ha borrado su material más horrendo. Recuerde que un troll tiene de hecho una alternativa si tiene algo de valor que decir: hay servicios en la red que facilitan sistemas de mensajes gratuitamente. De modo que el troll puede crear su propio foro, en el que puede tomar sus propias decisiones sobre el tipo de contenido que va a tolerar.

¿Exactamente cuánto podemos esperar de un webmaster cuando se trata de preservar los principios de la libertad de expresión? Algunos trolls se toman como un deporte el averiguar cual es el límite de resistencia del operador de un foro concreto. Pueden enviar una docena de mensajes, y que cada uno de ellos contenga 400 líneas de la letra «J». Eso es una forma de expresión, sin duda, ¿pero consideraría usted que es su obligación alojar a una persona así?

Quizás el reto más difícil para un webmaster sea decidir si tomar medidas contra un troll al que algunas personas encuentran entretenido.

Algunos trolls tienen una chispa creativa y han decidido desperdiciarla perturbando. Hay un cierto placer perverso en observar a algunos de ellos. En última instancia, sin embargo, el webmaster debe decidir si el troll se preocupa de montar un buen espectáculo para los participantes usuales, o si simplemente actúa para una audiencia de una persona: él mismo.


*¿Qué pasa con la libertad de expresión?*

Cuando los trolls ven que sus esfuerzos están siendo resistidos con éxito, a menudo se quejan de que se está infringiendo su derecho a la libertad de expresión. Examinemos esa alegación.

Si bien la mayoría de la gente en Internet son ardientes defensores de la libertad de expresión, ésta no es un derecho absoluto; hay limitaciones prácticas. Por ejemplo, no se puede gritar «¡Fuego!» en un teatro abarrotado de gente, y no se puede bromear sobre bombas mientras se espera para embarcar en un avión. Aceptamos estas limitaciones porque admitimos que sirven para un bien mayor.

Otro ejemplo útil es el control del espectro de radiofrecuencia. Quizás desee montar una potente emisora de radio para difundir sus ideas, pero no puede hacerlo sin solicitar una licencia. De nuevo, ésta es una limitación práctica: si todo el mundo emitiera sin restricción, las repercusiones serían molestas en el mejor de los casos, y con riesgo de vidas en el peor.

El ejemplo de la radio es útil por otra razón: con innumerables personas con una necesidad legítima de usar comunicaciones por radio, es importante asegurarse de que nadie esté monopolizando el canal. Solamente hay un número limitado de canales claros disponibles en cada banda de frecuencia, y se deben compartir.

Cuando un troll ataca un foro, generalmente envía un montón de mensajes. Incluso si sus mensajes no son particularmente incendiarios, pueden ser tan numerosos que ahoguen las conversaciones normales (esto es conocido como flooding, inundación). No hace falta decir que no se puede permitir que las opiniones de una persona monopolicen el canal.

La respuesta definitiva al argumento de la libertad de expresión es éste: aunque podemos tener derecho a decir más o menos lo que queramos, no tenemos derecho a decirlo donde nos dé la gana. Quizás sienta intensas emociones sobre el hecho de que su vecino no haya cortado el cesped desde hace dos meses, pero eso lo da derecho a reprenderlo en su propio cuarto de estar. De modo similar, si un webmaster le dice a un troll que no es bienvenido, el troll no tiene «derecho» a quedarse. Esto es especialmente cierto en los numerosos servicios de comunicaciones gratuitos que se ofrecen en la red. (En los sistemas de pago, el troll puede estar en el derecho de solicitar un reembolso).


*¿Por qué lo hacen?*

*Afirmación.*

Los usuarios habituales de la red saben lo delicioso que es que alguien responda a algo que ha escrito uno. Es un encuentro de mentes, lo que es un estremecimiento intelectual, pero también es un reconocimiento del valor de uno, y eso puede ser una recompensa emocional muy satifactoria.

Los trolls ansían atención, y no les preocupa si ésta es positiva o negativa. Ven la Internet como un espejo en el que pueden mirarse en un éxtasis narcisista.

Si quiere un análisis más profundo, quizá un psicólogo puede emitir algo más de luz sobre el asunto.


*Conclusión*

La próxima vez que esté en un foro y vea un mensaje de alguien que usted crea que es un troll, y sienta que debe responder, simplemente escriba un mensaje de respuesta titulado «Alerta troll» y escriba solamente esto:

La única manera de tratar con los trolls es limitar su reacción al recordarle a los demás que no contesten a los trolls.

Al enviar un mensaje como éste, le hace saber al troll que usted sabe lo que es, y que no va a ser arrastrado a su pequeña y retorcida afición.

La Internet es una colección espléndidamente caótica de material tanto serio como estúpido. Al ser tan libre, está obligada a tener problemas. Pienso que podemos disfrutarla mejor si tratamos con todo lo que pasa en la red con una irónica sonrisa abierta y un encogimiento de hombros preparado.


por Timothy Campbell (2001)
traducido por Quique Matías 

Fuente: http://www.microsiervos.com/docs/trolls-de-internet.txt


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 24, 2009)

Excelente contribución Andres, justo hace par de horas estaba buscando información sobre Trolls en la Web y solo me limite a las definiciones de la wikipedia. 

Con este resumen me queda mucho mas claro el *como hacer* o *como reaccionar* ante tal huésped.

Por mi parte y sin duda alguna cuando éste ser se vuelve incontrolable la acción seguida sería el baneo definitivo. Total la expulsión no les causaría ningún daño afectivo ni emocional.


----------



## Fortivo (May 24, 2009)

muy buen aporte andres,ya se que tengo que hacer contra los trolls jejej


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2009)

.
Está bueno que lo repongas Andrés , Troll es la traducción al Internetisiano Básico de: PSICÓPATA.

El Psicópata simplemente Psicopatea , y no tiene ni cura ni control , ni arrepentimiento.

Me voy a Googlear un poco a ver si los profesionales los consideran enfermos , o lo toman solamente cómo una caracteríastica más   .

Porque de ser así , quizás más que enojo haya que entenderlos y hasta sentir algo de pena por . . . sus cercanos   JAJA

*"Que no puedas sumar , no quiere decir que restes"*

Saludos!

.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Y que pasa con los usuarios* hipersensibles *a las criticas que ven un TROLL cada vez que se les hace una correcion a sus opiniones ?

Este tipo de usuario no acepta ninguna correccion (debido a su egocentrismo tal vez). Hace un par de dias me he topado con uno de estos *EmoTroll * (Emo = emocional) como he decidido llamarlos, ya que *reaccionan violentamente ante la critica*, este nuevo tipo de "huesped virtual" no aceptaba su equivocacion y me acusaba de Troll, estaba como *sacado, fuera de si*, tratando de convencer al resto de los usuarios que yo era un Troll y por supuesto el resto de los usuarios no solo que desestimó el  bochornoso comportaminto infantil del EmoTroll sino que ademas apoyo fuertemente la correccion que se le habia dado a su incorrecta opinion sobre el tema. 

saludos cordiales
pablo altamirano


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2009)

pablo, simplemente eso el tiempo lo dira.
si de 10 tiros los 8 son trolladas suaves ........
tanto de uno como del otro.

andres, muy bueno y claro, y  no solo la explicacion.

el comentario de pablo no esta de mas, por eso mas que poner atensión troll gente sensible a otra gente sensible para eso esta el icono de reportar al moderador  l.
si uno siente trolladas suaves o dudosas , o sabe que es sensible , primero usa el boton mencionado .
el moderador es quien recibe el aviso y vera si recive varios .
en vez de un capocimetro seria un trollimetro.

pero la explicacion que puso andres es muy buena , y lo contundente parece una locura pero no lo es.
yo veo en la calle gente que de verdad deberia estar en el psiquiatrico.
es mas, el otro dia me contaba un amigo de otro que una psicologa le dijo que estaba ya medio "loquito" que tenia que buscar un profesional mas especifico, y esto era por el estress que le estaba causando el trabajo.

con esto quiero decir que lo contundente de lo que puso andres es real, pero el planteo de pablo tambien, por desgracia vivimos en el mundo en que vivimos .
a vecs un aviso o mensaje en PRIVADO logra poner en el camino correcto a una persona que quizas esta desahogandose en el foro (y no es el lugar correcto ya que el resto no tiene por que hacer de fusibles).

como dice el texto de andres: un troll no tiene ni quiere arreglo.
un No troll si.

un abrazo


----------



## snowboard (May 24, 2009)

Sorprendente, la verdad no sabía que existía esta denominación. Me he encontrado algunas veces con personas que se meten en un tema y sólo critican y ahora que leo lo de TROLL digo HAAAAAAA.

Se agradece


----------



## marioxcc (May 24, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Algunos webmasters tienen que aguntar que usuarios concienzudos les digan que están «actuando como dictadores» y que nunca deberían borrar ni un solo mensaje. Esta gente puede estar mal informaciónrmada: pueden haber llegado a su opinión sobre el troll basándose en los mensajes que ven, sin darse cuenta jamás de que el webmaster ya ha borrado su
> material más horrendo.


Finalmente, el webmaster es el que toma la decición final e inapelabe, es un dictador. Puede ser un dictador benevolente o uno malvado, eso depende de él.
Yo estube pensando en las formas de atacar y defender un foro.
Se me ocurrió este ataque: Entrar a un foro fingiendo ser un usuario entusiasta, que responde muchos hilos e inicia aún mas hilos. Despues de un par de meses, que haya participado en una cantidad grande de hilos, edita todos los mensajes y los deja en blanco o con cotenido hostil. Ahora gran parte del foro ha sido dañado. En un foro se tiende a hacer referencia a mensajes anteriores, de modo que muchos hilos quedarían ilegibles e inserivbles.
Y la defensa sería:
*Guardar el estado anterior de los mensajes antes de editar, de modo que un moderador pudiera revertir las ediciones.
*Quitar por completo la posibilidad de editar mensajes.
En general, se puede evitar a los usuarios indeseables (trolls, los que solo se registran para ver los adjuntos, etc) haciendo el proceso de registro manual, es decir, que para registrarse haya que enviar una carta electrónica a el administrador, el cual nos preguntaría:
*En que otras comunidades hemos estado
*Que conocimientos previos tenemos
*Por que queremos entrar al foro
*Si nos aceptan ¿Que haremos en el foro de forma general? (Publicar ciircuitos, pedir ayuda, responder preguntas, solo bajar archivos, etc...).
El administrador decidiría en base a las repuestas si admitir o no al usuario, sobre todo la primera: "En que otras comunidades hemos estado", sería responsabilidad de el administrador asegurarse de que los usuarios de han _portado bien_ en sus otras comunidades antes de admitirlos.
Si el usuario dice no haber estado nunca antes en alguna otra comunidad, se le encargaría vigilarlo a un moderador, el cual informaciónrmaría de sus aportes/ataques al administrador quien decidiría si expulsarlo o dejarlo; eso lo haría hasta el el administrador decidiera que el nuevo usuario es de confianza y se puede dejar de vigilar personalmente.
Si piensan "pero los adminsitradores y moderadores no se darán abasto", en ese caso es tiempo de dejar de admitir mas usuarios o de reclutar mas moderadores.


----------



## electrodan (May 24, 2009)

Ese texto ya lo había visto publicado por Fogonazo.


			
				Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> De momento, el relativo anonimato de la red permite que florezcan los trolls.





			
				marioxcc dijo:
			
		

> En general, se puede evitar a los usuarios indeseables (trolls, los que solo se registran para ver los adjuntos, etc) haciendo el proceso de registro manual, es decir, que para registrarse haya que enviar una carta electrónica a el administrador


Eso lo dices porque no sabes la cantidad de usuarios que se registran por día...


			
				marioxcc dijo:
			
		

> Si piensan "pero los adminsitradores y moderadores no se darán abasto", en ese caso es tiempo de dejar de admitir mas usuarios o de reclutar mas moderadores.


Ya hay nuevos moderadores, pero de todas formas por mas moderadores que hayan es imposible vigilar a cada usuario que se registra. Dejar de aceptar usuarios sería... ¿Has visto algún foro que no acepte nuevos usuarios? No hay que negarle la entrada a gente nueva.


----------



## marioxcc (May 24, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> marioxcc dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sé, reviso de vez en cuando la sección miembros y me he percatado que la grandisima mayoría de usuarios nisiquiera tiene un mensaje de su autoría en este foro, otros ponen 1, 2 o 3 mensajes a lo mucho (para preguntar algo sin agradecer) y abandonan; ¿Que aportaron? nada. Ese sería otro beneficio del filtro.



			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> marioxcc dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no a todos los que se registran, solo a los que no muestran antecedentes.



			
				marioxcc dijo:
			
		

> En general, se puede evitar a los usuarios indeseables (trolls, los que solo se registran para ver los adjuntos, etc) haciendo el proceso de registro manual, es decir, que para registrarse haya que enviar una carta electrónica a el administrador


Aclaro, he dicho que se puede hacer así, pero no que se debe hacer así en este foro; parece que no hay muchos trolls aquí.


----------



## unleased! (May 24, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Ya hay nuevos moderadores, pero de todas formas por mas moderadores que hayan es imposible vigilar a cada usuario que se registra. Dejar de aceptar usuarios sería... ¿Has visto algún foro que no acepte nuevos usuarios? No hay que negarle la entrada a gente nueva.


Cierto, no se pueden dejar de aceptar a usuarios. Creo yo que lo que se puede hacer es limitar un poco el uso del foro, como por ejemplo que no se puedan crear mas de 5 post o descargar mas de 25 adjuntos a la semana a un usuario novel y que no tenga acceso ilimitado al foro hasta acreditar un nivel mínimo de conocimientos. Aunque esta medida tendría que analizarse bién como impactaría en el foro y antes de nada hacer una encuesta. Solo es una opinión mía.
Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (May 24, 2009)

pabloaltamirano dijo:
			
		

> Y que pasa con los usuarios* hipersensibles *a las criticas que ven un TROLL cada vez que se les hace una correcion a sus opiniones ?



Esto es cierto. Si se tratamos de tomar las cosas con calma, la convicencia y el trato pueden ser mejores, eso ya depende de cada usuario, pero supongo que para mejorar las cosas están los moderadores y deberían intervenir cuando se presentan problemas entre los usuarios.

Es sólo una opinión.


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2009)

unleased:
no perdamos de vista la realidad, yo espero que No se hagan esas limitaciones, por que se empieza con una y se sigue con la otra.
y se termina siendo un asquito como es yoreparo.
ADEMAS , el querer limitar algo es ridiculo, a pesar de que este foro sea muy bueno es solo un grando e arena en la web, hay muchos lugares donde se puede ver y bajar información muy linda y muy buena, maravillosa.
como te digo yoreparo es un ejemplo de lo que es "un mal ejemplo", ya que la web es lo que es:
una inmensidad de información libre , espero que este foro no tienda a ser un mal ejemplo.
no lo creo , ya que por lo que he conocido hasta ahora a andres, tiene bien claro esos conceptos.
ademas, e scomun que por ejemplo un novato que recien conoce el foro se ponga a "devorar" temas, y mas si de verdad le gusta y esta ansioso, seria normal.
anormal seria tirarse a escribir sin antes haber navegado un buen rato en el foro.


----------



## unleased! (May 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...no perdamos de vista la realidad, yo espero que No se hagan esas limitaciones, por que se empieza con una y se sigue con la otra.
> y se termina siendo un *asquito como es yoreparo*.


 Cierto! Cierto! me has convencido, mejor dejemoslo como está  Era una idea pero mejor desestimarla.
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 24, 2009)

Casi no sabia nada sobre que era un Troll. Ahora se abren los ojos...

Ojala que esta discusion se puedan ver todas las formas posibles de tratar con ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## harleytronics (May 24, 2009)

Jajajaa  asi que esos tipos se llamaban troll,yo les decia desquiciado ,,,todo los dias se aprende algo nuevo,,,saludos


----------



## anilandro (Jun 14, 2010)

Llevo unos cinco años participando en foros de internet, e incluso he sido moderador de unos de ellos durante un tiempo, y de mi experiencia con los trolls extraigo algunas conclusiones, la mayoría coincidentes con las que aquí se han expuesto:

1) El troll no tiene solución, su naturaleza antisocial le lleva a disfrutar creando conflictos. No se puede ni negociar ni razonar con él. Cualquier acuerdo durará menos que la sesión que tenga abierta.

2) Los trolls suelen ser muy listos para sembrar discordia, pero personalmente muchos de ellos denotan problemas mentales obsesivos y extraños razonamientos que no dudan en exponer.

3) En los foros abiertos suele servir de poco pedir que ;No se haga caso al troll;, ya que hay tanta gente y tan dispar, que siempre habrá alguno que pique en sus provocaciones. 

4) Si no actúan los administradores o los moderadores, lo más normal es que el troll encuentre incluso partidarios de relativizar las posturas, y que las víctimas finales sean los que intentan desenmascararlo y ponerlo en el sitio que se merece.

5) En general, es en los foros más permisivos en donde los trolls medran más a gusto y organizan más problemas. En los foros con administradores decididos suelen durar muy poco.

6) Creo que la mejor manera de actuar contra un troll es primeramente sacar del debate público su presencia y actividades, y tras un aviso claro en privado, actuar de forma contundente contra él, suprimiéndole todos sus mensajes y anulándole la cuenta.

7) Anular cualquier apoyo que pueda tener en el foro (a veces, él mismo con otros nik).

8) Estas acciones han de repetirse las veces que haga falta, para que vea muy claro que no va a ganar el pulso que plantea, y que tampoco va a conseguir publicidad en la lucha. Hay que tener en cuenta que le cuesta mucho más a él redactar sus mensajes que al moderador/administrador borrarlos.

9) Si vuelve a registrarse, al ser detectado se le suprime sin más explicaciones, repito, las vecs que haga falta. Si se registra 100 veces, se le rebota 101 y en paz.

10) En foros donde es muy frecuente el ataque de trolls, conviene además filtrar un poco los nuevos registros, exigiendo un pequeño currículum o declaración de intenciones antes de autorizar su entrada.

11) Paralelamente a todo ello, es importante que el foro cuente con unas normas muy claras sobre temática y forma de proceder, advirtiendo además que la presencia es voluntaria y no se trata de una reunión en que cualquiera tiene el mismo peso, por ejemplo un participante que lleva años aportando temas interesantes, y otro incordiante habitual o que acaba de publicar su segundo mensaje.

12) Pienso que el margen de libertad de un foro debe estar marcado por el respeto mutuo y la adecuación a la filosofía temática del propio foro. Y dentro de este margen la libertad ha de ser total, pero dejando muy claros los límites y la contundencia con que se actuará si se traspasan. 

13) Como sea, el fenómeno de los trolls no se puede eliminar, pero se puede controlar y mantenerlo bajo mínimos con la adecuada profilaxis. No porque la gripe vuelva cada año se ha de decidir no hacer nada contra ella  

Un saludo a todos


----------



## HADES (Jun 17, 2010)

Debo decir que agradesco a Andres por la creacion de este Tema y la actuacion que se debe tener ante los Trolls ya que siempre oi mencionar a estos y nunca supe que hacian o que eran. Y ahora estare "ojo al cristo" como decimos aqui en guatemala.

salu2!

SONIUS


----------

